# Lethargy or Hydrocephulus



## GizmoandCoco (May 29, 2004)

2 1/2 yo spayed female chi has been acting abnormal for the last 2 weeks. She eats fine, sleeps fine and craps fine. However, she seems very disinterested in any activities with the other two Chi's (including her sister).

Took her to her normal vet last Monday and he said all bloodwork came back normal and everything else looked fine. He mentioned Hydrocephulus and referred me to a neurologist for an appt. on 7/5. He put her through all the tests and everything checked out fine. Then he recommended an MRI and spinal tap at the tune of $1,500 which I simply cannot afford to pay without going into debt. She kind of just sits there when I take her outside, has a funny tilt to her head as if she is favoring one side of her head/body. She was drooling a little when I took her to the vets both times but that has stopped. She seems very spooked as if something really scared her. 

The neurologist prescrivbed some oral liquid steriods for her which he told me not to administer unless she doesn't improve, which she hasn't. We started her on the medication this past Satuday which will last her until this Friday but I have notice minimal improvement. 

Next step is to contact breeder to ask of history in her breeding line for hydrocephulus as it is genetic.

Any advice?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

From what I know of hydrocephalus it is something congentital that a puppy is born with, they should have exhibited signs as a puppy and few hydro cases live past two years of age. I would think she would have had problems previously if it was this. Did your vet mention epilipsy or did she have any kind of seizure or injury to her head before she started acting this way? My chihuahua Deedlit was bit in the head as a puppy and had neurological damage so as a result she sometimes circles, head trauma can cause neurological damage too.


----------



## Sinead-Rocky (Jul 9, 2006)

My Chihuahua pup is suffering from Water on the Brain ( Hydrocephelus ) and has been having seizures too he's in the Vets still.

He had started off on Sunday being lethargic, head tilting to one side then he was sick a couple of times and one eye was looking droopy. Monday night he had a major seizure, pee'd all over , foamed at the mouth. During the seizure he started barking and wouldnt stop. This was the 1st time he'd barked since I got him on the Saturday. He'd been eating fine, weeing and pooing fine too........just very quiet and as you said spooked like!! 

Took him straight to the Vets, who on examination said his brain was swelling dangerously, his pupils werent responding and is retener had started to become detached. She asked about head trauma etc etc but nothing like this had happened from me bringing home.

She gave him a durectic to reduce the swelling and a shot of diazepam to sedate him. He came home but the following morning there was no improvement and the seller has now taken him to her vet, yesterday morning on the to the Vets Rocky had another seizure and the vet said he was due another major one.

She has also contacted the people who bought the rest of the litter and her previous litter to see if anything like this has happened to there Chihuahua's. All came back with the answer NO.

At the moment Rocky is still under vet care, the outlook for him is pretty grim at the moment. But, her vet has said that if he survives in the next 48 hours then he'll have a 50/50 chance of pulling through and being OK.

I hope you little one is OK.........The past couple of days has been so upsetting for me and my family who have wanted a Chihuahua for years then something like this happens 

Sinead x


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

Sinead-Rocky said:


> My Chihuahua pup is suffering from Water on the Brain ( Hydrocephelus ) and has been having seizures too he's in the Vets still.
> 
> He had started off on Sunday being lethargic, head tilting to one side then he was sick a couple of times and one eye was looking droopy. Monday night he had a major seizure, pee'd all over , foamed at the mouth. During the seizure he started barking and wouldnt stop. This was the 1st time he'd barked since I got him on the Saturday. He'd been eating fine, weeing and pooing fine too........just very quiet and as you said spooked like!!
> 
> ...


Thats what I thought was wrong with the little one!


----------



## GizmoandCoco (May 29, 2004)

No foaming from the mouth but just a little drool. She was born 3/17/04 and has never exhibited signs of lethargy or hydrocephulus. Pupils are 100% fine.

Breeder hasn't returned my call. 

Sorry to hear about your dog's problems.


----------



## GizmoandCoco (May 29, 2004)

Breeder is now telling me to check for worms or to see if the dog has AIDS but the bloodwork came back ok before.


----------



## Mercy (May 17, 2006)

GizmoandCoco said:


> Breeder is now telling me to check for worms or to see if the dog has AIDS but the bloodwork came back ok before.



Oh my god! Doggie AIDS?! I had no idea this existed.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I did a quick search on the internet and I can't find anything that indicates there is an HIV-like virus currently known for dogs. Humans cannot transmit HIV/AIDS to dogs (see CDC website for this). The feline variety of HIV is a distant cousin to HIV. I did find several papers written by a vet named Dr Todd Miller indicating that as late as 02/1999, there was no known virus that would be like FIV or HIV. I made a quick call to my vet and he has not seen anything in the updates regarding this or has been put on notice from Texas A&M that an HIV-like virus exists in the canine world. 

I'm not saying its impossible, but not sure it exists. I'll keep searching. You never know, it could be out there and it just hasn't spread very far yet. 

I hope you find some kind of answer for your dog. I'd be anxious too. Perhaps it is stroke or stroke-like symptom.

edited for leaving out a word: there is *no* known virus.....


----------

